# Micro malt house DIY for home malting automation



## arzaman

Hi
I’m an Italian homebrewer and after experimenting brewing and DIY and automation of my equipments in different direction I have started a new project that I would like to share

The idea is not new…producing a batch of beer from A to Z from the ground to the glass. I have alredy an hop garden and late autumn this year I have planted a small ground with 2 row barley that now is growing.

What I would like to share in order to get your comment and support is my idea of micro malt house: a small all in one drum malting system that could produce 5-6 kg of base malt.

I would like to perform *steeping, germination and kilning in one single box* with a good level of automation (via arduino microcontroller that I'’ using successfully for brewing and fermentation)

Here is the cad design of the structure

One square box with a rotating drum inside and a removable cover, a fan heater from one side and 2 fans on the top in order to create a heating flow. Two solenoid valve for water inlet and outlet and a gear motor for drum rotation.
The drum should be removable in order to load easily and clean the box

I’m a little bit warried about the max temperature I can achieve with this single box during kilning phase since all the component are not insulated like in a oven but I think that for base malt should be enough











The drum has been refurbished from a top loading washing machine 
















here is the fan with the 2Kw heating element 








and the two way 12V solenoid valve and the level switch








about the motor I would like to use a stepper motor that I easier to control in term of rotation and steps but I don’t know if the torque is enough






I have provided the design and the specification to a local company specialized in stainless steel precision lase cut and that is the result for the mechanical part and structure











https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-18zV1DG9W8s/UugpKR_4_LI/AAAAAAAACbQ/4RDOpQE6toU/s640/P1020973.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LVG3Tjf3cDI/UuQ252xmsWI/AAAAAAAACZ0/jhdkHlmy4Ko/s640/P1020997.jpg

the drum can be completely and easily removed
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-v8NW6eq9Vwo/UuQ21j2OPnI/AAAAAAAACZs/LyapckifXhQ/s640/P1020999.jpg


the motor flange can be regulated in order to stretch the belt


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dkk64CLQqpw/UugpPfUliRI/AAAAAAAACbw/P4njHQBEtDs/s640/P1020977.JPG

the hot air inlet an outlet


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-d3SuCxsCu-w/UugpTi1y6OI/AAAAAAAACcY/Peg_t9GUjxM/s640/P1020982.JPG
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-gbK61Y9sCE8/UugpWp-uawI/AAAAAAAACcw/1MwRSw3iLE8/s640/P1020985.JPG


water port to be connected to the solenoid valve


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-i0yAxErWfGI/UugpSkdCHUI/AAAAAAAACcQ/R1n8O15AYgg/s640/P1020981.JPG

Teflon shaft support

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wZJZxkK0B34/UugphNwh7JI/AAAAAAAACd4/LwLOE94KKI8/s640/P1020994.JPG

shaft adapter

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-DyyIH7Y7ZnI/UugpfF1tQMI/AAAAAAAACdo/29KmBprihCw/s640/P1020992.JPG

air fin

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MqmN9K4NCqw/UugpOTJ_3LI/AAAAAAAACbo/Rvj5Y-aP4zY/s640/P1020976.JPG

now I’m trying to design a workflow in term of steps and action on the motor/valve/fun/heater in order to start to define the skeleton of the software program


any suggestion and comment is appreciated
Davide


----------



## macca05

Wow man u r very clever. Keep the updates coming. Would love to see this working 
Macca


----------



## arzaman

thank you so much..
in order to see it working is a long journey ..  .but I will update at each significant step 

any expeience in home malting process is appreciated

Davide


----------



## peas_and_corn

What strain of barley are you growing? Not all of them are suited for malting


----------



## arzaman

peas_and_corn said:


> What strain of barley are you growing? Not all of them are suited for malting


you are absolutely right I'm growing specific 2 row barley for malting with low nitrogen

http://www.lg-italia.it/prodotti-2/32-cereali-a-paglia/orzi-maltari/59-concerto-orzo-distico

planted in late autumn


----------



## New_guy

This is great!
I can't offer any advice sorry but enjoying watching your new kit come together


----------



## TheWiggman

I haven't looked too hard, but I'm not aware of anyone who's made this concept of steeping and drying in the same box. 
Very impressive, clearly a lot of thought's gone into it. 

Stepper motors in my experience are very torquey. You've got a lot of reduction there so I'd be very surprised if it couldn't handle it. 

One question - how do you drain all the liquid? It looks to come out a port in the side, which will leave a bed of water in the base. Would this water affect condition during drying?


----------



## indica86

Wow.


----------



## Not For Horses

Very very cool design!
How much malting have you done prior to this design?
As far as the kilning goes, if you're only doing base malt I would think that 85c with high air flow should be fairly easy for a stainless steel unit like yours.
Id be happy to help out with any questions you have about malting.


----------



## wobbly

I know this is only half of the above system but this Youtube shows/details how someone used a second hand cloths dryer as there malting kiln Not as sophisticated as what is being proposed but it seemed to do the job. It also makes reference to another Youtube detailing how the barley was malted prior to roasting but I couldn't find/open it. Maybe you had to sign in or something

http://www.brewtoob.com/diy-malt-kiln/making-malt-at-home-malted-barley-the-malt-kiln-video_5e9c3d41c.html

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## dibby33

:super:
Watching with interest.


----------



## hoppy2B

If you don't mind me asking Davide, how much has this project cost you and how many hours have you put in?

Looks well designed by the way.


----------



## arzaman

Wow a lot of interest overseas!

Some comments/answers
@TheWiggman Initially I had the idea to drain the water from the bottom and load from the top (or side wall) but than in order to make it simple I have selected a two way ball valve so I can have just one ¾” port
It is welded to the very bottom edge so I expect that almost all water will be drained ,
During the germination phase I think that some water could help to maintain the humidity
Before the killing phase maybe I can tilt a little bit the chassis and consider that I can always extract very easily the drum and use a drying cloth

@Not For Horses Your question is very appropriate…In all my project tipically I had a bottom up approach starting from experimenting the process , studying it very well , getting confidence with all phases an issue than moving to automation and equipment building. In the mal house I have used top down approach…just an idea and a concept and some theory of malting process…no practice..so any help and advice from experienced home malster is very appreciated.
The concern of high temperature is not related to the stainless steal box but to all the component attached..as a matter of fact motor, solenoid valve, fans, level switch etc..are all in contact with the structure and are not high temperature components. I will try to isolate with same silicon pad or ceramic screw but I’m still worried by the effect of heat

@wobbly spectacular…!

@hoppy2B very good question…also in other homebrewing project I got always this question..my standard answer is that is an hobby so I have no budget constrain, I have not to have my project approved by finance department..I do not have to perform any accounting.
Any way I’m off course keeping track of the expenses and compiling a BoM..many pieces are refurbished and the control part is very cheep ..my estimation is to stay below 400 Euro

thank you for the continuous stimulus
Davide


----------



## idzy

About $600AUD not too bad


----------



## Camo6

That's a thing of beauty Davide. Looking forward to seeing how well it works.

You mention other homebrewing projects? You'd be doing us an injustice not to show us your other projects. Pretty please with sugar on top!


----------



## mr_wibble

#1 I am not an expert. I've never malted grain, but I've read some books 
I know a little about process control.
So...

From what I've read moisture level is an important process parameter in grain malting. 

At the beginning you need to soak your grain, and keep it around a certain moisture level for germination (not too wet, not too dry). Perhaps using a humidity sensor (like https://core-electronics.com.au/store/index.php/am2315-encased-i2c-temperature-humidity-sensor.html ) would allow the system to measure the moisture content. An electronic valve (http://gryphonbrewing.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=633 ) could be used to control a mister / water sprinkler to increase the moisture level. I would guess that soon as water was turned on, the humidity reading would jump to 100% ?

The drying / roasting of the malted grain is moisture flow in the opposite direction. You want to (heat and) remove water, drying the malt to a predefined percentage of moisture content. Perhaps here as well you could measure the humidity of the exhaust air, and use this to guess/calculate the remaining moisture in the grain. Obviously this would need to work in conjunction with the kilning temperature, since all the different malts are kilned to higher temperatures (generally the darker the higher and thereby a lesser final moisture content).

Anyway, that's my initial thoughts.

cheers,
-kt

EDIT: Can't get that 2nd link to work - http://gryphonbrewing.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=633
EDIT2: Can't fix it. The forum software thinks a bracket before the http should be part of the URL during comment addition, but then recognises it as incorrect during display, and breaks the link. Re-editing doesn't seem to fix it.


----------



## Not For Horses

Just to add to that, you will need to make sure you can control a few critical processes.
First up is the steeping and air rest cycle. I like to use a 24 hour steep followed by a 12 hour air rest followed by a 12 hour steep.
The grain will absorb about 40% of it's weight in water and will increase in volume as well. I haven't ever measured this increase but I would estimate it to be 25%.
The second thing to be careful with is the drying phase before kilning. I'd recommend 24 hours at 25-30c with high air flow. Lacto will thrive unless you have high air flow.


----------



## arzaman

Mr Wibble said:


> #1 I am not an expert. I've never malted grain, but I've read some books
> I know a little about process control.
> So...
> 
> From what I've read moisture level is an important process parameter in grain malting.
> 
> At the beginning you need to soak your grain, and keep it around a certain moisture level for germination (not too wet, not too dry).


I'm not sure what do you mean with "certain moisture level" during the soaking phase.

Reading some tutorial and books on the process and looking some video on youtube the grain during the soaking phase are completely submerged in the water than you have soaking period and air rest. I think it's not necessary to measure air humidity...the important variable to track is the grain humidity but a sensor for this is too expensive and difficult to manage. My idea is to control the soaking time..24-36 H and verify the humidity level weighting a well know sample of grain (100 seeds).

I still have a doubt in this phase If to continuously add water…I control the ball valve and I have level switch so I can fill the box up to the level switch. First question: how high should the level water be? Should completely dip the grain ?
then I expect that some water start to be absorbed and the total water level in some way could decrease. Should I compensate with new water? Should I keep always the water level up to the maximum?

During the germination phase if I understood well from theory a certain level of humidity should be keep , the important thing is to control the temperature since the germination produce heat.

My idea is to keep a small amount of water on the bottom of the box, below the level of the drum, and keep maybe the fan active (without heating) so creating a refreshing wet air flow. Controlling the humidity level could be quite complex and I don’t know how to adjust (fan speed ??)




Not For Horses said:


> Just to add to that, you will need to make sure you can control a few critical processes.
> First up is the steeping and air rest cycle. I like to use a 24 hour steep followed by a 12 hour air rest followed by a 12 hour steep.
> The grain will absorb about 40% of it's weight in water and will increase in volume as well. I haven't ever measured this increase but I would estimate it to be 25%.
> The second thing to be careful with is the drying phase before kilning. I'd recommend 24 hours at 25-30c with high air flow. Lacto will thrive unless you have high air flow.


How do you control th
e level of water absorbed by grains ? as stated before my idea is to weight a known number of seed (or even the whole drum since I can extract it)
What about humidity / temperature during the germination phase ?

ciao
Davide


----------



## Not For Horses

You want the grain to absorb 40% of the starting weight in water. I have tried a number of different regimes and found that the soaking and air rest regime I have mentioned earlier to work best.
This requires complete immersion for the soaking and complete draining for the air rest.

The temperature during malting should be around 16c. Humidity I'm not sure about as I have never actually measured it.

You are correct about the heat during germination. The malt will heat up considerably if not turned regularly.


----------



## arzaman

Not For Horses said:


> This requires complete immersion for the soaking and complete draining for the air rest.


[SIZE=10.5pt]So I can proceed this way in the automation[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Insert the dry grain form the top load door in the drum[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Open inlet solenoid valve and fill the box with water. I will set the level switch close to the maximum level that is at the pivot drum level, this should completely submerge the grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Start rotating during the soaking period (any suggestion of speed?) in order to mix and oxygenate constantly the grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]If the water level will decrease due to grain absorption (I don’t know if the total volume will be lower) or a little evaporation, compensate trough inlet solenoid valve: the water level in the box stay constant[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]During the air rest period open the outlet solenoid valve and drain all the water[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Continue rotating the drum to aerate grains(suggested speed?)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Repeat[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Davide[/SIZE]


----------



## mr_wibble

By "certain moisture level", I meant that I know grain needs to be soaked somehow, but I did not know how much that is.

Looks like Not for Horses has explained it fully.


Perhaps it can be soaked based on a timer?


----------



## Not For Horses

There is no need for the drum to rotate during the soak.
You could rotate the drum during the air rest but it is not necessary.
I don't start turning my grain until the soak and air rest regime is finished.


----------



## mr_wibble

Not For Horses said:


> There is no need for the drum to rotate during the soak.
> You could rotate the drum during the air rest but it is not necessary.
> I don't start turning my grain until the soak and air rest regime is finished.


Hey ... any chance you could give us a quick "HOWTO" of your malting method?
It sounds like you've plenty of experience.


----------



## Not For Horses

Absoulutely. When I get a bit of time at my computer instead of my phone I'll chuck some stuff down.


----------



## arzaman

Not For Horses said:


> There is no need for the drum to rotate during the soak.
> You could rotate the drum during the air rest but it is not necessary.
> I don't start turning my grain until the soak and air rest regime is finished.


[SIZE=10.5pt]Back again on the workflow of the process..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I have seen some video showing that during the soaking period the grain are in some way mixed and aerated[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Give a look to this[/SIZE]


during the air rest I think could be mandatory to keep the moisture level uniform inside the grain mass

I’m working to a flow schema of every step, I will post soon for comment and amendment 

Davide


----------



## Bizier

Killer work mate! Inspiring.


----------



## Not For Horses

arzaman said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]I have seen some video showing that during the soaking period the grain are in some way mixed and aerated[/SIZE]


Some people do and some don't.
I have read several research journal articles that have concluded that aeration during the steep has very little effect on the final malt product.
What they did conclude seems to me to be that as long as you have a suitable regime for soak and air rest, then aeration during the soak is not necessary.
The length of the air rest does affect the production of free amino nitrogen but this is not something you will really need to worry about just yet.


----------



## MauricioUY

Hi arzaman, great proyect!
How are you thinking to separate the grain´s roots at the final of the process?
The same machine will allow it, with another speed?

rgrds
Mauricio


----------



## arzaman

MauricioUY said:


> Hi arzaman, great proyect!
> How are you thinking to separate the grain´s roots at the final of the process?
> The same machine will allow it, with another speed?
> 
> rgrds
> Mauricio


Thank you Mauricio
The idea is the one you suggested maybe increasing drum rotation speed and inserting sum teflon object inside
The point that I have no such an experience so I'm not sure about drum hole size..everything is a little bit empirical.

Davide


----------



## arzaman

[SIZE=10.5pt]Some little progress on the project[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I have ordered two fans slim line 12 cm (PC fan ) to insert in the top ..on the opposite side of the heating element.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]They are used to extract hot air flow from the box generating a constant flow (they are rated [/SIZE]41 m³/h[SIZE=10.5pt] ) inside supporting the inlet fan[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]In order to avoid over heating of the plastic chassis I have used dedicated silicon “screw” the keep the fans in place without contact with metal case[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]



[/SIZE]


Tested with heating element on and I’m able to reach easily 80C measuring hot hair exiting the fan







now I have to focus on the motor and drum rotation..not easy to find the right belt and pulley

stay tuned
Davide


----------



## arzaman

The project is a little bit slowing down and I'm working to traction control waiting for new pulley and belt

In the meanwhile I'm doing some experiment with manual malting process according to BYO recent article with locally produced barley.

now steeping







stay tuned
Davide


----------



## mr_wibble

Which issue of BYO is that?

Ah, Jan-Feb 2013.


----------



## arzaman

Yes January-February 2013
Good theoretical and practical article

2nd day steeping..


----------



## arzaman

I'm continuing my manual experiment at home

After 3 cycle of water-air rest of 12 hours at 15C the germination has started regularly and after 24 hours first rootlets appear
















I have left the barley in a fresh room mixing sometimes and after one week of germination I have tried to understand acrospire development






Is not so clear to me what to observe but I have dissected some grains and to me seems that the length is below 50% of the total so I still wait for drying

stay tuned
Davide


----------



## MauricioUY

Hi Davide,
Are you already using your malting machine? or just making some tests?

rgrds,
Mauricio


----------



## Not For Horses

Hi Davide, looking at the rootlet development in your third photo, I would say that 50% is about right. Hard to know from a photo but looking good so far.


----------



## arzaman

MauricioUY said:


> Hi Davide,
> Are you already using your malting machine? or just making some tests?
> 
> rgrds,
> Mauricio


Hi Mauricio just doing malting experiment in order to familiarize with the process
The drum malting machine is slowing progressing..now solving drum traction problem

Davide


----------



## arzaman

I have progressed a little bit also on the malthouse equipment

I have bought two timing belts 1,5cm wide with 2,5mm step and a proper pulley to insert on the stepper motor shaft






Than I have used one of the belts in order to make the wash machine pulley that is originally smooth a sort of coghwheel. I cut the belt and I stuck on the wheel











Than I have tested the assembly connecting the stepper motor to a H-bridge driver based on LM298 and an Arduino Uno controller where I have loaded a basic stepper motor sketch






This is the result.. it seems to work!

http://youtu.be/awmj4AM9UFo

Unfortunately the bipolar motor absorption exceeds the 2A of the driver so after a while the heating protection starts 
Next step source a more powerful driver

Davide


----------



## mr_wibble

What part is making that noise ?


----------



## arzaman

Mr Wibble said:


> What part is making that noise ?


Good question , I'm surprised me too
I guess that the cause is the stepper motor controller: due to the fact the controller is not supporting that power and is chopping the current the stepper starts after few seconds “vibrating”
Moreover all the assembly nuts are very loose in order to test the solution

Hope the final version will be much more quiet


----------



## arzaman

Bought a new stepper motor driver and now the drum rotation is ok (even much lower noise)

http://forum.hobbycomponents.com/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=1371
is tipically used for high torque high current CNC stepper motor, lot of feature and simple to interface to arduino

short video of the rotation
http://youtu.be/IW_C9lQ7NW8

So the transmission issue has been fixed, heating and fans seem ok, I have to test water and solenoid valve / level sensor

stay tuned
Davide


----------



## arzaman

Unless the malt house project is proceeding slowly due to time contains and other project priority the barley is growing well 







hope to have some spare time to complete the malt house automation before the barley harvest !

Davide


----------



## mash head

_Looks like it could use some Nitrogen. Your malt box looks awesome though. _


----------



## mr_wibble

G'day,

How are you planning to harvest the barley?

I want to grow some, but my wife asked how I was going to harvest a hectare of barley ... "By hand?!" she says, but I didn't have an answer.


----------



## arzaman

[SIZE=10.5pt]Harvesting time is quite close [/SIZE]and my barley field has changed greatly in the last months
[SIZE=10.5pt]Unlikely lot of Zizania (wild rice?) started to grow and in some area overhang the barley[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]two weeks ago[/SIZE]















Yesterday


















[SIZE=10.5pt]Like in the bible I have to find a way to separate the “good form the bad” ..if someone has an idea how to perform this is welcome[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The harvesting will be manual and I keep you posted about my labors [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Davide[/SIZE]


----------



## mr_wibble

Just ideas - I don't have any experience with this ~

Can you sieve the final grains based on seed size

Or blow air through them such that lighter/smaller seeds are separated - I guess this is just winnowing.

If you are harvesting by hand, is it possible to just cut the heads you want ?
I guess this would take hours if not days.


----------



## arzaman

Today I have tried to harvest barley regardless the huge amount of "zizzania" 
I have used the manual method with sickle ...it has been quite hard and I'm not so satisfied with the result and due to the amount of wild grass I have collected all together


Now I distributed over a tarpaulin In order to dry and the idea is to trash beating with a wood clapper

I'm little bit demoralized but determined to collect some kg of row barley to malt for at least a batch of beer

Davide


----------



## Not For Horses

Great work Davide!
Zizzania sounds a bit difficult.
MrWibble's post above might have the best ideas for separating the good from the bad. Separating by hand sounds time-consuming but it would work well.
I wonder if you could malt zizzania?


----------



## Mardoo

You are one awesome dude Davide. Keep it up. Very inspiring work!


----------



## MastersBrewery

you'd need a beer or 2 after all that hard work, please god don't let me win lotto and buy a small plot, cause I'll grow grain and kill myself harvesting the bastard for grain for beer! :unsure:


----------



## mr_wibble

When I was a kid our family owned a blueberry farm. 

We had a sorting machine which was primarily a bunch of rollers with rows of large rubber bands - this formed a slotted conveyer belt.

The berries would roll along the belts with the smaller ones dropping down between the bands.

Perhaps to sort the seeds, you could make a wooden box with many slots (of the correct size) cut in the bottom.
Shaking a small amount of seeds would allow the smaller ones to drop through. I think this would work well for the very small seeds in the rightmost photo.

But the zizzania look much the same size as barley. Google translates "zizzania" as "discord", how appropriate.

cheers,
-kt


----------



## mash head

It seems you didn't think this through, you did such an awesome job with the malt maker, and now you need to make a machine to separate and sort your grains.
In the real old days they would beat the stalks against a hard piece of ground to break up the heads of grain, they would then shovel up the grain and on a windy day throw it in the air to allow the chaff to blow off. This should also remove the weed seeds, as they look a lot like ryegrass which is a lot smaller and lighter than the barley.
If you want to keep growing grain see if you can buy an old harvester, Ive seen them used stationary with people feeding material in the throat and clean product coming out the other end.
If you can break it down to just the heads, a set of soft rollers would probably break the grain away from the back bones.
Good luck


----------



## MauricioUY

Hi Davide
The weed you have in your field is named “Rye Grass” or Lolium Multiflorum.
It´s a very common weed in barley or wheat crops, here in South América.
You could control it on field with Pinoxaden + Cloquintocet-mexyl (AXIAL - Commercial product of Syngenta).
Now, your best solution is to be patient. 

Good luck.

Rgs,
Mauricio


----------



## changchuyo

I would like to see pictures of it working. Looks awsome, congratulations!


----------



## arzaman

MauricioUY said:


> Hi Davide
> The weed you have in your field is named “Rye Grass” or Lolium Multiflorum.
> It´s a very common weed in barley or wheat crops, here in South América.
> You could control it on field with Pinoxaden + Cloquintocet-mexyl (AXIAL - Commercial product of Syngenta).
> Now, your best solution is to be patient.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Rgs,
> Mauricio


Thank you for advice Mauricio 
I know exactly the weed..and I know that there are techniques to prevent it but my choice has been not to use any chemical product...let say organic

So patience is included and admitted in organic production 

Ciao
Davide


----------



## MauricioUY

arzaman said:


> Thank you for advice Mauricio
> I know exactly the weed..and I know that there are techniques to prevent it but my choice has been not to use any chemical product...let say organic
> 
> So patience is included and admitted in organic production
> 
> Ciao
> Davide


Much better this way!
Good luck!

Rgds,
Mauricio


----------



## arzaman

This we I have continued with the manual approach trying to get some grain from the harvested barley

Going back to the ancient method I have built a special tool in order to beat the barley on the ground

After a couple of hour of work I was able to get some seeds and strow..and using a DIY sieve I did a first selection

I hope after next selection process to get at least enough grain for a batch

Davide


----------



## mr_wibble

Nice Flail.

You should be able to winnow away a good lot of that chaff on the next windy day.


----------



## arzaman

I have collected the minimum amount of grains after the manual thrashing and I try to winnow the good from the bad using a sieve and a 12v fan
The result is not so bed after 2-3 cycle and I was able to separate the straw even if the small seeds of zizzagna are still present. 
I think I can eliminate them during the soaking phase since I expect they will float.

My estimation is to produce 5-6 kg of base malt for at least one batch ! The batch of my life

Davide


----------



## MauricioUY

Congrats!


----------



## mr_wibble

It looks like your winnowing is working well.

The floating method is described here. 
But basically you add salt(s) to water to adjust the density. Then some grains will sink, some float.
If the grains end up having the same density, it wont work.

I wonder if it's possible to accurately work out the density that barley (or zizzagna) will float/sink at. 
I guess a few test batches might help here.


----------



## Feldon

Arzaman,

Any developments?

How did your malting project go?


----------



## Mardoo

Ooo, forgot about this. I'd love to hear an update too!


----------



## UrbanBrewer.WA

updates available?


----------



## arzaman

Still in prototype and concept stage...deeply engaged in a couple of other projects.. But is still my goal to complete the development by this year (I have also started again barely growing)

Stay tuned
Davide


----------



## mr_wibble

It's been a little more than a year!

Any news?


----------



## Mardoo

He's been a bit busy.


----------



## arzaman

Just to let you know that I hare revamped the project and now fully committed to complete

the mechanical parts is almost ready
the controller and the software completely developed

a short preview here



stay tuned
Davide


----------



## arzaman

Hi guys

project update, control panel installed and wiring in progress , few more stuff than can do I dry run

stay tuned
Davide


----------

